# Steuersatzschalen passen nicht in Agent Smith. Steuerrohr zu eng?



## Ströhli (18. Juni 2007)

Hi,
habe seit neustem einen Agent Smith Rahmen hier rumliegen. Mittlerweile sind auch alle Anbauteile da soweit und ich hab mich mal ans zusammenbauen gemacht. Allerdings bekomm ich den steuersatz beim besten willen nicht rein. Ich habe ein einpresswerkzeug (gewindestange unterlegscheibe stück mdf auf jeder seite),rahmen zwei stunden in der sonne liegen(Rahmen dehnt sich) Lagerschalen in die Kühltruhe (Schalen ziehen sich zusammen) und gut eingefettet...ohne Erfolg.  
Jetzt bin ich hier auf das gestoßen:


MTXR schrieb:


> das steuerrohr musste erst ausgefräst werden, damit da n normaler steuersatz rein passt,


Kann das bei mir auch der Fall sein? evntl öfters so beim Agent Smith?
Was kann ich tun? Die lagerschalen minimal abschleifen? oder bleibt mir nur die option mit reibahle das steuerrohr etwas ausfräsen?
@MTXR: Was hast du gemacht? welches werkzeug? hab eigentlich kein bock mir extra ne reibahle zu kaufen nur um da den steuersatz reinzubekommen.
Danke schonmal

Ströhli


----------



## MTXR (18. Juni 2007)

hi ! 
also ich saß auch erst mal ne geschlagene stunde mit 2 kollegen aufm balkon und hab mit denen versucht, den steuersatz einzuschlagen bis meine nachbarn von unten gemeckert haben, dass wir zu viel lärm machen.

zurück zum thema: 
ich hab den rahmen zu meinem fahrradhändler gebracht, weil ich dachte, dass das mit nem ordentlichen werkzeug vielleicht besser geht aber der meinte, dass er das steuerrohr ausfräsen müsste, weil das einfach zu klein sei. hat er dann innerhalb eines tages gemacht, mir nen kratzer innen rahmen gemacht und ich musste nichts blechen.

soweit ich weiß ist der grund dafür, dass die leute von agent bikes dem fahrer offen halten wollten, für welche steuersatzgröße er sich entscheidet ( für mich völliger schwachsinn, weil wohl niemand was *kleineres* als 1 1/8 " in einem dirt/street rad fahren wird... ).

um da genauere infos zu bekommen, wende dich am besten an crazy-spy.

Viele Grüße 
und noch viel Spass mit deinem Smith. 

Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ströhli (18. Juni 2007)

Okay dann werd ich mich wohl damit abfinden müssen...bleibt mir ja nix anderes übrig. Oder kann man auch die lagerschale etwas abschleifen/fräsen? oder is das maßgeblich für die stabilität???



MTXR schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß ist der grund dafür, dass die leute von agent bikes dem fahrer offen halten wollten, für welche steuersatzgröße er sich entscheidet ( für mich völliger schwachsinn, weil wohl niemand was *kleineres* als 1 1/8 " in einem dirt/street rad fahren wird... ).



Das wär ja mal absoluter Schwachsinn. Abgesehen davon kommt nach 1 1/8 " nur noch 1" und das wird erstens keiner fahren weils dafür keine Gabeln gibt (also keine für Dirt und Street) und ausserdem müsste dann das steuerrohr wesentlich enger sein?! Ich verstehs nicht...

Bin ma gespannt was das mit dem Rahmen noch gibt...Wenn ich so lese was du für probs hattest...



MTXR schrieb:


> eine schraube vom eingebauten kettenspanner hat nicht gepasst bzw am rahmen war das Gewinde zu groß, das steuerrohr musste erst ausgefräst werden, damit da n normaler steuersatz rein passt, Kurbel brauchte ne richtig breite Achse, damit das Kettenblatt nicht an der Kettenstrebe schleift, das sattelstützenmaß von 26,8 ist kacke.ausserdem sind die leitungsklemmen nicht ordentlich verlegt sondern liegen hinter diesem hässlichen Gusset, das mir auch aufn sack geht ...



Da sind ja noch ein paar Überaschungen drin. Ich bin gespannt


----------



## l0st (18. Juni 2007)

wundertüte   stuerrohr is evtl. nicht ausgefräst ,damit man sich selbst entscheiden kann ob tiefes einpressmaß oder normales,man könnte allerdings auch direkt aufs tiefe gehn dann passt beides direkt und man kann sich immernoch selbst entscheiden...kumpel wartet jetzt seit 2 1/1 monaten auf sein flow...hoff da passt dann direkt alles...


----------



## -lo2- (18. Juni 2007)

hatte das beim cooper auch, das ich das noch auffrÃ¤sen lassen musste. hat nochma 10â¬ extra gekostet die scheiÂ§e


----------



## AgentBikes fan (18. Juni 2007)

wie der mtxr sagt frag einfach den crazy-spy der kennt sch da aus


----------



## Son (18. Juni 2007)

ich hatte keine probs


----------



## AhOi! (18. Juni 2007)

beim fahrradhändler vorbeifahren und ausfräsen lassen.. wenn du direkt bei uns bestellst werden dir Rahmen schon vorgefräßt rausgeschickt...( Ich hab mir diese Bürde aufgenommen) wenn du bei anderen Mailordern (z.B. BMO) bestellst kann es gut möglich sein das die Rahmen ungefräst rausgehen...


----------



## -lo2- (18. Juni 2007)

hm... 
jetzt wo ich nachdenke hat das auch sinn  der cooper (von xxstore) war nich aufgefräst aber der smith (direkt von a!b) schon..


----------



## Trollobaby (18. Juni 2007)

mal so ne Frage: Wofür einen kleineren Durchmesser des Steuerrohrs ? Was gibt es da für Steuersätze, macht für mich überhaupt keinen Sinn, muss dann doch nur jeder extra beim Händler ausfräsen lassen. Man kläre mich bitte auf.


----------



## AhOi! (19. Juni 2007)

Nochmal zum mitmeisseln:

Es gibt nur einen Durchmesser: 1 1/8
Alle Rahmen die direkt bei A!B bestellt werden, werden gefräst rausgeschickt...

Die Händler bekommen die Rahmen ungefräßt... ( da die Händler zum Teil 10 oder mehr Rahmen auf einmal bestellen wäre das ein enormer aufwand für uns,ich mach das schließlich in meiner Freizeit)

Händler die einen reinen Onlieshop betreiben (z.B. BMO) haben das nötige Werkzeug nicht um die Rahmen nachzufräßen...deshalb gehen die Rahmen meißtens ungefräßt raus...

ALSO: Wenn ihr einen Rahmen bei einem Onlineshop bestellt und er nicht nachgefräßt ist, dann geht einfach ins nächste Radlgeschäft und lasst ihn dort nachfräßen.. (kost nich die Welt und geht schnell, und ihr könnt auch gleich den Steuersatz einpressen lassen)

Gefräßte Rahmen erkennt ihr daran, das auf dem Steuerohr keine Farbe mehr sondern eine schöne glatte glänzende Fläche vorhanden ist...

Ach ja.... sollte bei einem ungefräßten Rahmen ein Steuersatz beim einpressen kaputt gehen.. oder sogar der Rahmen in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden, so greift hier die Garantie nicht!! Räder *sollten* immer von speziell ausgebildeten Zweiradmechanikern zusammengebaut werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-spy (19. Juni 2007)

Word!

Ich habe mit agent!bikes nicht mehr sonderlich viel am Hut, ergo zwecks Support bitte an AhOi! oder Munich-Biker wenden!

Lieben Gruß Basti


----------



## Ströhli (19. Juni 2007)

hi,
bei mir im steuerrohr sehe ich sowohl oben als auch unten einen kleinen absatz...da wo die shcalen reinsollten...heißt das der Rahmen ist jetzt shocn gefräst und ich bin nur zu blöd die dinger reinzubekommen oder muss das teil richtig glänzend sein? atm ist es im kompletten steuerrohr gleich man sieht eben nur diese absätze. Kann das jeder fahrradshop/händler machen? ham hier nur einen mehr oder weniger seriösen händler bei denen die mitarbeiter nicht das meiste fachwissen und kompetenz zu haben scheinen...kann man da beim fräsen großartig was falsch machen ? hab halt angst dass die mir irgendwie meinen rahmen kaputt machen...


----------



## -lo2- (19. Juni 2007)

hm... also eigentlich sollte man erkennen ob es aufgefräst ist oder nicht. frag halt einfach bei dem hänlder nach ob er das machen kann und wenn er den rahmen kaputt macht müsste er ja den schaden tragen denk ich mal


----------



## Ströhli (19. Juni 2007)

Mit welchem Werkzeug macht das denn der Profi? Reibahle? AhOi vielleicht kannst du dazu was sagen? kann man das selbst machen evntl? weil wir haben  dann evntl noch einen flow zu fräsen und die usbb lager passen dann auch nicht oder is das da okay?...weil dann wäre bei insgesamt vier rohren die zu fräsen sind ja fast so ein werkzeug günstiger oder zumindest insgesamt wenn man des ding dann wieder verkloppt bei ebay oder so...und wiegesagt ich hier auch keinen wirklichen händler meines vertrauens...da mach ichs lieber selbst (kaputt  )


----------



## crazy-spy (19. Juni 2007)

Naja die Absätze sind normal. Das Steuerrohr wird ja vor dem schweissen gedreht... Klar kann man beim ausfräsen Fehler machen, daher würd ichs umbedingt von jemanden machen lassen, der sich damit auskennt und auch im Falle eines Fehlers den Schaden übernimmt... spart Kosten und Nerven!


----------



## Ströhli (20. Juni 2007)

Also *auf keinen fall ne reibahle kaufen und das selbstmachen?*
hab halt angst das wir dann noch dreimal dahin rennen wegen dem flow steuerrohr vom kumpel und den US BB Lagern...das wird dann ja schon eher ein teures und vor allem zeitaufwändiges unternehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RipItKaputt (20. Juni 2007)

Also ich muss mal ehrlich fragen was das für ein Schrott von A!B ist unfertige Rahmen rauzugeben, mit dem Wissen, dass manche Händler die dann so weiter geben. Und mal ganz nebenbei bemerkt: Welcher Käufer in diesem Preissegment lässt denn bitte sein Rad beim inkompetenten Zweiradmechaniker (so nach dem Motto "Ah, das is son Dörtrad, ne?") zusammenbauen?!? Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, nach dem ich jetzt auch andere Probleme mit meinem Flow hatte, das mal ungepulvert zu mir reinkam, bereue ich jetzt schon einen A!B Rahmen gekauft zu haben. Dabei ist er bisher weder aufgebaut noch gefahren worden  
Bin gespannt welche Überraschungen da noch auf mich zu kommen!

Schonmal die Frage an den "Support": Ist das beim Flow auch der Fall, dass ihr den unfertig, also mit unpassendem Steuerrohr, rausgebt? Auf welche Umstände darf ich mich noch vorbereiten?


----------



## AhOi! (20. Juni 2007)

Die Rahmen werden wenn sie direkt bei A!B bestellt werden auf jeden Fall gefräßt rausgeschickt... das ist unser service für unsere direkten Kunden.. wenn du wüsstest wie andere Kompletträder als Bausatz in die Läden kommen dann würdest du mit den Ohren schlackern...


----------



## l0st (20. Juni 2007)

Geht aber um den Rahmen nicht um ein  Komplettrad bei meinem flow hab ich erstmal 4 wochen gewartet,dann ist der cantisockel abgebrochen vom rahmen weil da en materialfehler war dann wieder 4 wochen gewartet...naja,gefahren isser ganz gut...aber antworten auf mails hab ich bis heute nicht bekommen


----------



## Ströhli (20. Juni 2007)

Okay,
ich hab jetzt bei drei Radläden hier in der Umgebung angerufen. Der eine macht das nur bei eigenen Rädern  und der Fahrrad-Franz (Mainz) hat gemeint sie können das nicht weil sie nicht das passende werkzeug dazu haben. Ich dreh noch durch ich hab hier teile für 1400 euro liegen und könnte schon ne woche fahren und nur weil dieser steuersatz da nit rein passt gehts nit voran. hm okay der dritte hat jetzt gemeint sie machen das...ich bin mal gespannt...will endlich fahren


----------



## alÃ¶x (20. Juni 2007)

Eine SteuerrohrfrÃ¤se sieht so aus und kostet rund 100â¬.







Und Fakt ist die meiÃten RadhÃ¤ndler mit Werkstatt haben sowas nicht. 

Daher find ich es beinahe schon nachlÃ¤ssig sowas zu verkaufen ob nun von Agent oder dem Onlinestore die Schuld will ich keinem zuweisen.


----------



## RipItKaputt (20. Juni 2007)

Naja, ein Onlinestore ist bloß ein Händler und kein Fahrradladen mit Werkstatt!

Ich muss hier mal die Vermutung äußern, dass den Herren von A!B ihr Markenimage nicht sehr wichtig ist. Investiert bitte erstmal in besseren Service bevor ihr mit Sponsoring um euch werft! Hoffentlich bekommen wenigstens die neuen Leute mit (Co-)Sponsoring die Rahmen fertig und nicht halb fertig. Dabei werden die Rahmen was Geo und Haltbarkeit angeht hier im Forum nur gelobt. Schade, wie kommt man dann bitte auf die Idee unfertige Teile zu verkaufen? Dass z.B. BMO die Rahmen direkt an Privatleute, die die Steuersatzfräse  nicht besitzen, verkauft ist ja wohl klar!


----------



## l0st (20. Juni 2007)

> das ist unser service für unsere direkten Kunden..



will dich da nicht angreifen oder ab...aber hallo? die anderen Leute sind keine Kunden?Die lassen genauso viel geld für den rahmen liegen als wenn ich den bei euch kauf...


----------



## Faraleth (21. Juni 2007)

du hast das "direkt" wohl überlesen, soll heißen, das händler nicht zählen

bei allen rahmen die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin (revell, npj, blkmrkt) war das steuerrohr noch nie gefräst

und jetzt stellt euch mal bitte vor das zb bmo 50 rahmen bei a!b ordert...
wäre super wenn die rahmen "einbaufertig" wären - klar, aber

- wärt ihr nicht ein bischen angepisst, wenn ihr allein in der werkstatt stehen und 50 rahmen fräsen dürft? 
- und ist es nicht so, wenn pulverbeschichtung/lack weggefräst sind, das nach einiger zeit flugrost ansetzt?

ergo wollt ihr das euer neuer rahmen angerosteten ist, nur weil der 5 wochen beim händler im lager stand?
ihr ihn zurück schicken wollt, weil "der rahmen rostet "? um dann mit entsetzten festzustellen, das der neu auch rostansätze hat...

seit doch froh wenn nicht

in diesem sinne


----------



## alöx (21. Juni 2007)

Da man beim Fräsen eh ein Schmiermittel benutzen sollte erübrigt sich auch der Flugrost. Und wie machen das dann die Hersteller die ihre Rahmen schon komplett fertig versenden? Ich hab noch keinen mit Flugrost in der Hand gehabt & selbst wenn wäre das mit Sandpapier sehr fix wieder entfernt.



> wenn ihr allein in der werkstatt stehen und 50 rahmen fräsen dürft?



Dienst ist Dienst. Es soll Leute geben die stehen am Fließband und machen ihr Leben lang immer die gleiche Bewegung. Außerdem kenn ich keinen Laden, Baumeister der nicht irgendwelche Sklaven hat die gern kommen und alles freiwillig machen um irgendwas abzustauben.


----------



## RipItKaputt (21. Juni 2007)

Ich hatte ganz ehrlich noch keinen Rahmen, der nicht fertig ausgefräst war!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faraleth (21. Juni 2007)

wo hast du deine rahmen dann bestellt, wenn sie ausgefräst waren?

wenn direkt beim hersteller bestellt, kann ich mir schon vorstellen, das alles ausgefräst ist - siehe hier bei agent. kauf ich den rahmen über nen händler ist er nicht ausgefräst, denk ich mir mal.

wär natürlich ne feine sache, wenn der rahmen fertig zu mir kommen würde, egal wo ich bestell. dann wird`s doch aber auch teurer, schließlich kostet ja der gute mann mit der fräse was - genauso als würdest du zum radladen um die ecke gehen und es da machen lassen.


----------



## alöx (21. Juni 2007)

Meiner Meinung nach ist sowas ein Dienst am Kunden der zum Preis dazugehört. Wo kommen wir denn da hin wenn ich Döner kaufe ist der Döner auch im Brot vereint und nicht einzeln in je einer Tüte.


----------



## AgentBikes fan (21. Juni 2007)

wenn ich mir den orange bei mountainbikes.net bestelle ist der dann ausgefrässt oder nicht


----------



## alöx (21. Juni 2007)

Schick doch einfach eine Mail an mountainbikes.net


----------



## AhOi! (21. Juni 2007)

l0st schrieb:


> will dich da nicht angreifen oder ab...aber hallo? die anderen Leute sind keine Kunden?Die lassen genauso viel geld für den rahmen liegen als wenn ich den bei euch kauf...



Händler zahlen sehr viel weniger für die rahmen.... Ausserdem ist es pflicht des Händlers die Rahmen im optimalen zustand an den Endkunden zu liefern...(zumindest mal drüberschaun ob alles i.O ist)


----------



## l0st (21. Juni 2007)

Ja ok,aber ich weiss nicht aber ohne diese händler und deren kunden würdet ihr viel weniger umsatz machen,aber wenn ihr das so seht.



> - wärt ihr nicht ein bischen angepisst, wenn ihr allein in der werkstatt stehen und 50 rahmen fräsen dürft?


ich weiss ja nicht,das klingt einfach nur nach kein bock...oder nach möglichst wenig arbeit,nixfür ungut jungs..nur manche äußerungen würd ich einfach lassen...es is eure arbeit,es is eure marke,ihr wolltet ab ja,also müsst ihr eben was dafür tun.


----------



## RipItKaputt (21. Juni 2007)

In der Regel sind die Rahmen immer ausgefräst! Was ist denn das für ne Diskussion?? Wann bestellt man denn schonmal direkt beim Hersteller?
Finde es übrigens super wie der "Support" hier Stellung bezieht!
Vielleicht könnte man ja mal von Herstellerseite über die Beweggründe für ein solches vorgehen informieren!
Und dass der Händler viel weniger bezahlt und dann selber gucken muss was er damit anstellt (Au ja ich geb den unfertigen Rahmen zum empf. VK weiter!) ist ja wohl Bullshit


----------



## Ströhli (21. Juni 2007)

Damit ich mich schonmal drauf einstellen kann  :
Blüht uns der gleiche Spaß auch nochmal bei den Tretlagerschalen?


----------



## AhOi! (22. Juni 2007)

Eigentlich nicht...

Zum 50 Rahmen Thema... Ich mach das freiwillig ohne Bezahlung in meiner Freizeit ...AB gehört mir nicht.. Meine Meinung ist bloß das wenn ein Kunde schon bei uns bestellt soll er auch den besten Service bekommen..  Die Händler (Was wir übrigends auch sind: www.supercycles.de) müssen für ihr tun vor den Endkunden geradestehen...

Was ich damit sagen will:
Händler sollten die Rahmen einbaufertig rausschicken...wenn nicht dann wisst ihr wie der Service bei diesen Händler ist....
Wenn ihr direkt bei A!B bestellt dann bestellt ihr eigentlich bei Supercycles...

Um ehrlich zu sein diese Diskussion ermutigt mich nicht gerade diesen Service weiterzuführen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RipItKaputt (22. Juni 2007)

AhOi! schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein diese Diskussion ermutigt mich nicht gerade diesen Service weiterzuführen...


Es hat dich ja niemand persönlich angegriffen! Es steht hier nur die Frage im Raum, warum A!B es zulässt, dass das Markenimage dadurch angekratzt wird, dass Händler nicht sachgemäß mit dem Material umgehen. Dass das Steuerrohr nicht ausgefräst ist, ist übrigens nur eine der schlechten Erfahrungen, die ich mit dem Händler bei dem ich gekauft hab gemacht hab. Dieser hat nem Kumpel (Ströhli der hier im Thread auch schreibt) den Rahmen geschickt, den ich egtl. bestellt hatte. Und dann auchnoch roh. Bei dem, den mein Kumpel dann bekommen hat haben sämtliche Zubehörteile gefehlt. Aber das alles steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Halten wir fest: A!B sollte sich seine Händler besser aussuchen oder gleich fertige Teile verkaufen. 

Wie ist denn da egtl. die Routine bei anderen Herstellern?
Kann mir z.B. nicht vorstellen, dass Nicolai Rahmen mit nicht ausgefrästem Steuerrohr weitergibt.
Kann vielleicht auch mal jemand der wirklich für A!B arbeitet Stellung beziehen? Oder ist dieses Herstellerforum für die Katz und wir diskutieren hier ohne dass es jemand von A!B liest/interessiert???

Fest steht für mich jetzt schon: Ich habe meinen ersten und letzten Rahmen von A!B gekauft! Service=0 Hoffentlich hab ich nicht mal nen Garantiefall zu melden!

Nichts für ungut aber ich könnte mein Rad schon seit ner Woche fahren ohne alle Komplikationen! Wer wird da nicht sauer?


----------



## AhOi! (22. Juni 2007)

Ich arbeite freiwillig ohne bezahlung bei A!B ... das die anderen Händler unser Image so versauen stößt uns ehrlich gesagt ziemlich sauer auf... Zubehörteile werden von uns immer zum Rahmen beigelegt... das der Händler diese dann nicht mitschickt is schon ne sauerei und davon wussten wir nix... rohe rahmen werden nur verschickt das sich Kunden beim Händler wunschfarben aussuchen können...sie sind nicht für den endkunden gedacht...

Wir sind am überlegen ob wir nicht einen eigenen Onlineshop anlegen und auch nur noch an ausgelesene Händler liefern... we will see!!

Wir versuchen den Support richtig aufzuziehen... bedingt durch den Verkauf von A!B und Umzug in ein richtiges Lager, geht dies jedoch nur schleppend vorran... Wir bitten dies zu entschuldigen


----------



## ^norman (25. Juni 2007)

Ja des Problem hatte ich auch vor ner Weile ... auf den Smith gefreut und auch ein passenden Steuersatz von Agent und noch den Innenlagerkonverter dazu, weil ich keine BMX Kurbel/Innelager hatte ...

Allerdings der Rahmen noch ein ungeschliffener Rohdiamant, was die Freude schnell zunichte machte, aber mit dem Fachhändler meines Vertrauens lösbar war.

Btw .. Was mich interessiert, wie is denn der Einbau des Innelagerkonverters gedacht??? ... Vor allem so das die Schrauben denn auch passen!!!

... Es liegt wirklich nicht an dem Rahmen, sondern an privaten Gründen, aber *der nagelneue (!!!!) Agent Smith* (weiß, L) mit fertig eingepresstem Steuersatz von Agent (schwarz) und Innenlager-Konverter (pearl-schwarz) steht jetzt *zum VERKAUF* ... demnächst auch im Bikemarkt, muss mal Bilder machen ...


----------



## RipItKaputt (26. Juni 2007)

> steht jetzt zum VERKAUF ...



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=191829

... go home.


----------



## ^norman (26. Juni 2007)

Ooops ... Sorry.
War mir nicht bewusst ... gibbs ne "Edit"-Funktion denn nehm ichs raus.
Ansonsten eben "kommentarlos Löschen"


----------



## Ströhli (26. Juni 2007)

sohooo,
mal wieder zu wort melden hier...hab heute den steuersatz ausfräsen lassen...hat mich mit einpressen en 20er gekostet...ärgerlich aber naja jetzt isses wenigstens ordentlich gemacht...
Eben hab ich mal die Kurbel eingebaut...hat Gott sei dank ohne weitere probleme geklappt...morgen wirds vorraussichtlich fertig...jetzt is nur meine sorge ob ich den rahmen mit 25:13 übersetzung fahren kann ohne dass die kette am rahmen schleift...halflink hab ich auch noch keins...bin mal gespannt obs klappt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slim_Shady (27. Juni 2007)

Mahl davon abgesehn das ich die Übersetzung nich so prall finde, glaub ich nich das es laufen wird... Bin 28:14 gefahren und das war schon verdammt knapp...


----------



## -lo2- (27. Juni 2007)

dann ist dein hÃ¤ndler aber teuer  ich hab fÃ¼r ausfrÃ¤sen, steuersatz und einfrÃ¤sen insgesamt 20â¬ bezahlt (der steuersatz ist billig aber ok ^^)

zu der Ã¼bersetzung kann ich leider nich viel sagen aber les dir mal den thread durch , geht um die mÃ¶gliche Ã¼bersetzung beim orange


----------



## Ströhli (27. Juni 2007)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> Mahl davon abgesehn das ich die Übersetzung nich so prall finde, glaub ich nich das es laufen wird... Bin 28:14 gefahren und das war schon verdammt knapp...



Hm das wundert mich weil es gab schonmal en Thread dazu 



hardtail rider schrieb:


> also ich bin 22 12 gefahren ging gut... musst halt kette gut sapnne damits net gegen den rahmen hautund so


----------



## RipItKaputt (28. Juni 2007)

Habe mal was positives zu berichten: Mein Rahmen kam gestern vom Pulverer und der Steuersatz hat auf anhieb gepasst! 

Wir können also als vorläufiges Ergebnis festhalten:
Wenn ihr einen A!B Smith Rahmen kaufen wollt, holt ihn direkt bei A!B oder fragt beim Händler nach, ob er nachgefräst wurde. Beim Mr. Flow scheint es in der Richtung keine Probleme zu geben.


----------



## Slim_Shady (28. Juni 2007)

Ströhli schrieb:


> Hm das wundert mich weil es gab schonmal en Thread dazu



Lass mich doch auch mal Klug*******n^^


----------



## Ströhli (28. Juni 2007)

So,
heute wurds probiert...ist tatsächlich verdammt knapp...aber hab die kette gut gespannt bekommen (sogar ohne halflink   ) und die strebe übergangsweise mit zwei lagen isolierband an der kritischen stelle beklebt...ich bin gespannt...


----------



## RipItKaputt (19. Juli 2007)

Um mal eine kleine Rückmeldung zu geben:
Bin mittlwerweile Top zufrieden mit meinem Mr.Flow. Fährt sich genial für Street! Empfehlenswert!


----------



## dirtmaster07 (14. Januar 2008)

also ich hatte das prob auch mit dem steuerrohr , es ist knap 1mm zu klein.
find ich schon bissel ******* , aber was nichts passt wird passend gemacht^^


----------



## [email protected] (31. Januar 2008)

mal was anderes :
da ich ja fast in münchen wohne wollte ich ma fragen ob es auch möglich ist, bei a!b direkt des steuerrohr ausfräsen zu lassen?!?!

habe schon mal ne e-mail hingeschickt, hab aber keine antwort bekommen.

vielen dank ralle


----------



## [email protected] (7. Februar 2008)

so habs jetzt beim radsport rÃ¶sch machen lassen ... kostenpunkt 25â¬ fÃ¼r ausbauen, ausschlagen, ausfrÃ¤sen, einpressen und zambaun 

( aussschlagen von dem alten steuersatz udn einpressen eines neuen )

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

